# Potential Rocket FA signings [merged]



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Potential Rocket FA signings*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1830779

The pressing needs for the Rockets are a distributing, 3 PT shooting PG and a defensive PF. They'll definitely be open to offers for Juwan Howard, whose game is very similar to Mo Taylor's. 

Keep in mind the Rockets can only spend $4.9 million in FA (MLE) since they are over the cap.

*PG*:

Damon Jones - Played college ball in Houston, entering the prime of his career. Perimeter threat who can create for teammates, Rockets should take a serious look at him. Won't cost much.

Bob Sura - Made a strong end of the season run with a string of triple doubles but as we've seen before, it doesn't mean much when you are on a terrible team. Playmaker, can shoot treys, energetic, would be a great fit for this team. Would be a 6-5 PG if he signed with the Rockets.

Troy Hudson - Only if the Wolves don't resign him.

Derek Fisher - Perimeter combination of him, McGrady and JJackson could wreak havoc on opponents. No playmaking skills though, and the Rockets won't spend much money on him.

Carlos Arroyo, Kenny Anderson, Brent Barry (in demand, probably too expensive for the Rockets), Brevin Knight

*PF*:

Adonal Foyle - Simply because he had such a poor, injury riddled season his stock will be lower than ever. I think the Rockets can get him for half the MLE (2 yrs, $5 million). Great replacement for Cato.

Brian Skinner - A bit of a stretch, had a strong season with Milwaukee so I don't see them letting him go. But with Joe Smith playing solid ball at the 4 spot and Skinner too small to play the 5, Houston could steal him with a multiyear offer starting around $3 million.

Other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I have suggested Mike James in many many threads, he's been great with Boston before he was dealt to Detroit, where he had to play behind Billups and Hunter. I think he'd be a great pickup, and probably for reasonably cheap too b'cuz he has been unnoticed since the trade.

I'd like anyone we can get through FA, it's really just a matter of budget.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Robert Horry would probably gladly sign with Houston for the minimum.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I dont want Hudson or Fisher. I would be very happy with Damon Jones, however. Kenny Anderson could do an adequate job. I think Foyle will be expensive even if he had a bad year, just b/c decent big guys are so valuable. I would be very happy to get him. Skinner I think is out of the question, but if somehow we got him that would be awsome. 

What about Charlie Ward? He is a free agent I beleive, and he used to play for Van Gundy. He is no all-star but he is a smart, solid player and is all we really need at PG. No point in spending more money than we need too.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

If I were Rockets management, my first two choices would be Antonio McDyess and Brent Barry. Veterans, both real solid players. I like McDyess because I suspect, based on watching him at the end of last season, that he's gotten healthy and would command a much better contract if he didn't have his injury history.

I think the Rockets want to setup a halfcourt game, running the offense through Yao, so I think they just need someone who can safely bring the ball upcourt, and will benefit the most by shooters and someone who can help take a little pressure off of Yao.

For these reasons, McDyess and Barry are my guys.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

The problem with Barry is that he will be a contested commodity and he also wants a four year contract, something i wouldnt feel comfortable giving to a player who is already thirty-three and in decline. He would fit in very nicely though... Could we really afford/acquire McDyess you think? I am always sketched out about players with such bad histories of injuries.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2611273 



> The Rockets, a long shot to beat McDyess' former teams Denver and Phoenix for his hand, went instead for Scottie Pippen, and we know how that worked. McDyess is a free agent again and according to agent Andy Miller would love to consider the Rockets again.



Looks like McDyess wants to play for the Rockets again. Another option at power forward could be Etan Thomas. 

Out of the free agent point guards available, I think Brent Barry and Mike James would be the best fits. Barry made 45% of his 3 pointers and James shot 38% from beyond the arc last year.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McDyess is brittle, and can't really block shots anymore. I haven't seen enough of him lately to judge though, but I'm sure the Rockets wouldn't mind signing him for the veteran's minimum.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2656755



> Brian Skinner, Etan Thomas and Adonal Foyle might be the sort of physical and versatile players the Rockets could seek in the backup centers/forward role Kelvin Cato played, though each could be priced out of the Rockets' reach.


I was pretty sure the Wizards would resign Etan Thomas, so I left him off my list. The PG's mentioned in this article are Charlie Ward, Derek Fisher, Troy Hudson, Brent Barry and Bob Sura. I would prefer either of the latter two.

Another interesting point:



> They go into free agency well over the salary cap but armed with a mid-level exception, expected to start at about $5 million a year, to spend, and a trade exception of $6.9 million in a sign-and-trade deal for a free agent.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

"Seattle's versatile Brent Barry is another free agent who interests the Spurs, but *Houston could have an edge landing Barry after acquiring Tracy McGrady on Tuesday. Barry and McGrady share Arn Tellem as an agent*."

I'm all for that. Someone get Tracy to talk to this boy.

I agree with MDC. Barry and McDyess should be some of our first priorities.

Barry is the perfect guard to fit into this team. Good shooter, good passer, veteran leadership. Former ream captain in Seattle. Probably could've beat out Mobley in the three-point contest, and I would've picked him as a darkhorse candidate to beat out Peja. Former slam-dunk champion. Basically, and all-around guy we can put at the one or two. Not exactly known for his defense, but was Stevie before this season?

McDyess is of slightly more concern to me, given his injury history. He would, however, be capable of being an excellent starter/backup instead of Juwan Howard. I'm not expecting him to return to his 98-99 self (all-NBA third team) BUT, I'd be happy with somewhere along the lines of 10-7 wouldn't be too much to ask.

Fun tidbit of information: Barry and McDyess were traded for each other back when they were drafted.

HOWEVER. I don't think that just adding in a couple pieces will turn this team around. I think there needs to be some flexibility by everyone:

Tracy, welcome to Houston, but you will NOT lead the league in scoring this year, or any other year while JVG is coaching you. Sorry, pal. Be content with becoming a great defensive player--no one will forget how easily you can score. Now, you're going from being THE MAN on the team to having a chance to be the most well-rounded player this side of Kevin Garnett. You'll get to score, yes. You'll make some passes, yes. You'll get some rebounds, some steals, and all the intangibles that make players great.

Jeff Van Gundy, you've got one of (perhaps THE best) scorer in the league right now. Use it. Get out of the every-possession-must-be-a-play mentality. You saw the finals? Detroit is a premier defensive team. But they still ran the fast break. You've got someone who excels there in T-Mac. Let him do his thing. Yes, defense can (and should) still be a priority on this team. But let the players do their thing, let T-Mac drop 45 some night--odds are, his defensive game will go along with that. Just be flexible, let them charge downcourt for the occasional Sportscenter highlight dunks. You've got two of the best young talents in the league in Yao and T-Mac. Use them.

Yao, DEMAND the ball. You'll get it. You're no longer playing with an overdribbling off-guard-stuck-in-a-point's-body. You've got someone who can (and will) feed you in the paint. Now get there! Get in the paint and fight to stay there! Demand the ball! Develop the killer instinct that you don't have because you're too darn nice. Be nice off the court. On the court, come to play. Come to bloody noses. Throw some elbows (not too many, though). Draw the double team--and fight through it on occasion. Draw the double team and pass to T-Mac. Block shots. Rebound. Do it all. You've got one of the best teammates you'll ever have now.

So, you three, the future of this team now depends on you, it weighs equally on you all. And only by coexisting, as a TEAM, can we win. We now have the talent. We've got Tracy. We've got Yao.

We've got no excuses not to win anymore.

Let's do it, Clutch City.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Rockets PG and PF recommendation*

1. Trade to get PF Samuel Dalembert 

2. Sign Bob Sura and Ward, but not Fisher


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I don't think the Sixers will give up Dalembert. I wanna see the Rockets try to go after Stromile Swift. That would be nice because he'll compliment Yao, but I doubt Memphis lets him go.

I actually think Fisher would fit in real nice with the Rockets. He's unselfish, knows how to get the ball inside, and can hit the long ball. Plus we all know about his infamous flops. I can see Houston signing him for the right price.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

PGs:
Carlos Arroyo(my 1st pick)
Derick Fisher(2nd pick for backup)
Damon Jones
Rafer Alston


PFs:
Mehmey Okur
Earick Dampier
Adonal Foyle
Mark Blount

others:
Hedo Turkoglu
Bruce Bowen
Barry brothers
Marquis Daniels
Quentin Richardson


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Geting dalember would be huge for this team.

I also like that their looking at snow.

Somehow getting those two would put Houston in finals contention. That's one hell of a lethal JVG defense.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Rockets PG and PF recommendation*



> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 1. Trade to get PF Samuel Dalembert
> 
> 2. Sign Bob Sura and Ward, but not Fisher


I would love to see that go down - but one always has to let the GM's do their thing. But, I would REALLY like to see that happen.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*There goes the thought of Barry coming to Houston*



> Meanwhile, the Sonics are trying to re-sign free agent guard Brent Barry. Seattle has offered Barry a three-year, $18 million deal. However, at least one team is planning to offer the 32-year-old Barry $20 million for three years.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1833036

That's already $6 million a year which he is rejecting, Rockets would struggle to pay him half of that.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

We have a 6.9 million exception, yes? That would let us offer a contract that size or only take one on? Not to sure about those things...

20 million at three years is about 6.6 million a year, awful close to 6.9. I wonder who that other team might be


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> The Cavaliers never got into the bidding for Seattle SuperSonics free agent shooting guard Brent Barry as some speculated. Barry, 32, really wanted to stay in the Western Conference, and it appears he will. Sources report the *Houston Rockets have offered Barry a $24 million deal over four years*. That was longer than the Cavaliers would have wanted to commit to. Sources say the Sonics have targeted Los Angeles Lakers free agent Derek Fisher to replace him.


I stand corrected, it seems as if the Rockets have offered their entire MLE (and some) to Brent Barry. I guess they feel he will be alot more valuable to this team than James Posey would have been.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

> The Cavaliers never got into the bidding for Seattle SuperSonics free agent shooting guard Brent Barry as some speculated. Barry, 32, really wanted to stay in the Western Conference, and it appears he will. Sources report the *Houston Rockets have offered Barry a $24 million deal over four years*. That was longer than the Cavaliers would have wanted to commit to. Sources say the Sonics have targeted Los Angeles Lakers free agent Derek Fisher to replace him.



:jawdrop: 

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let's hope he takes it....


----------



## kapatain_drifter (Apr 28, 2003)

Alexander is a relatively thrifty owner, but he has made big signings and trades over the past decade. Giving Barry $6 million a year would be well worth it, more money needs to be devoted to the Rocket backcourt, we already have 3 overpaid PF's.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Aside from a PG, I think we need a banger and a hustle player
Brian Cardinal (the Custodian) and Brian Skinner would make great role players


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Cheap, athletic, shotblocking, veteran, free agent PF/C = Keon Clark?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Aside from a PG, I think we need a banger and a hustle player
> Brian Cardinal (the Custodian) and Brian Skinner would make great role players


sign point guard and trade to get PF.
you can't get 2 FAs.

or

use $6.9M trade exception: trade Weatherspoon for NVE.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

crap skinner got signed by Philly... 5yrs/25 is a bargain for a guy of his ability nowadays

Another suggestion maybe Horace Grant, he can still be effective if you put him in a competitive environment


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Battie to Houston?*



> They could deal Battie to Houston, for instance, because the Rockets have a $6.9 million trade exception (from the Glen Rice trade), and are in need of a backup center behind Yao Ming. They could take back a second-round pick.


http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=12287889&BRD=1698&PAG=461&dept_id=21848&rfi=6

I like Battie, but with 2 years and $10 million remaining on his contract, he may be a bit too expensive for the Rockets who are already paying Taylor, Howard and Weatherspoon alot of money. But we would have over $10 million in expiring contracts next year, and that would be valuable trade bait if the Rockets are looking to add an expensive veteran to their team.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I dont think that the Cavs would be willing to trade Battie now with Boozer gone.


----------



## The Cat (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> I dont think that the Cavs would be willing to trade Battie now with Boozer gone.


If Cleveland traded Battie, Boozer _wouldn't_ be gone. The point of the deal for Cleveland would be to give us Battie's contract, which would allow them to match Boozer's offer sheet. They desperately need a deal like that... the question is if the Rockets want it.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Also, Bucks free-agent guard Damon Jones told a confidant that he is intrigued about the possibilities of moving to the Heat.


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...12jul12,0,6948310.story?coll=sfla-sports-heat

This obviously means the Rockets have not made any aggressive offers to Jones. The chance to play in his hometown next to Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming is pretty appealing, but the Rockets apparently haven't made any serious offers for him to consider Houston. I hope they aren't happy with Tyronn Lue starting as the PG, just because he had a career year with the worst team in the league.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I have a thing for signing guys while their stock is low, and a guy I feel will fit great with the team (and relatively cheap) is Morris Peterson from TO. In many ways he reminds me of Mobley - spot up 3pt shooter, can drive to the hoop, and plays tough D. He's got very good work ethics and pretty much carried the load for the Raptors last season when everyone else was injured. Only drawback is that he is a streaky shooter - he can light up for 20+ points one game and shoot like 2-10 the next game.... hey he does kinda sound like Mobley doesn't he?

He's a RFA, but the Raptors have made no effort to resign him as far as I know. We need all the depth we can get right now, and I think he'd be a great 6th/7th man and a great fit for the team overall.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I have a thing for signing guys while their stock is low, and a guy I feel will fit great with the team (and relatively cheap) is Morris Peterson from TO. In many ways he reminds me of Mobley - spot up 3pt shooter, can drive to the hoop, and plays tough D. He's got very good work ethics and pretty much carried the load for the Raptors last season when everyone else was injured. Only drawback is that he is a streaky shooter - he can light up for 20+ points one game and shoot like 2-10 the next game.... hey he does kinda sound like Mobley doesn't he?
> 
> He's a RFA, but the Raptors have made no effort to resign him as far as I know. We need all the depth we can get right now, and I think he'd be a great 6th/7th man and a great fit for the team overall.


Great post, I was really hoping for Peterson to be traded to the Rockets along with Jerome Williams for Cuttino Mobley at the beginning of last season. But with Piatkowski, Nachbar, Gaines and Griffin we have enough guaranteed salary going to players backing up T-Mac and Jimmy Jackson, our first priorities need to be getting a tough nosed defensive center (easier said than done) who can come in when Yao gets into foul trouble and of course, a PG.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.canoe.ca/NewsStand/TorontoSun/Sports/2004/07/15/543451.html



> According to sources in the NBA's Western Conference, where the Hornets will be playing next season, New Orleans is close to offering Mo-Pete a two-year contract, possibly with a team option for a third year.
> 
> It's not known what kind of money the Hornets are dangling, but surely the proposed pact would be worth considerably more than the qualifying offer of one year at $2.4 million US that the Raptors already have made to Peterson.


With all the big money being thrown around this summer, Mo Pete seems like a bargain... 
Dangit when are we gonna hear some rumors from Houston?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> Dangit when are we gonna hear some rumors from Houston?


I know! On one hand I'm glad we're not signing Adonal Foyle to $41 million contracts, but with Fisher going to the Warriors we seem really low on options.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> "You're more flexible and have more control of your roster when you have two- and three-year contracts," Dawson said. "That's what you always shoot for, but you can't always have that advantage to where you're not locked in like a lot of people are. Tyronn Lue started last year. There's some good players out there, but to say they're an upgrade — I'm not going to say that."





> There are free-agent guards to consider. *Charlie Ward*, whom Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy often has cited as the epitome of the mindset he admires, is unsigned and, now that the flurry of signings has passed, could remain available long enough to come at a reasonable price. *Bob Sura* is more of a shooting guard but has developed as a point guard to be considered. *Damon Jones and Mike James could help but might be too expensive.*





> "You don't just try to go out and sign somebody," Dawson said. "You want to make sure the pieces fit. If it takes a little bit longer, we're going to try to do it the right way and try to get it done."


No surprise candidates, biggest surprise is that Lue may start the season. 

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2688796


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Brent Barry, Derek Fisher, Troy Hudson and Rafer Alston have been signed, some to contracts that could be featured in an NBA GMs Gone Wild video.


:laugh: I can't agree more...

With the lack of quality PGs left I guess Damon Jones and Mike James are getting more and more attention, so they might be harder to sign. 

Antonio Daniels would fit in great with the team IMO. He's a quiet guy, but he's a team player and will get the job done.... only thing is he's not, and will never be qualified to be a starting PG. It just isn't his game to run the point full time, this can be traced back to his rookie year with the Vancouver Grizzlies.

I'm not a fan of signing undersized PGs for long term so I'm against bringing in Kevin Ollie or Speedy Claxton. And don't bother trading for NVE 'cuz he'll probably wanna come through FA in the future anyway.

So yah, I guess last option is to bring in Charlie Ward right before the season starts for 2-3 mil....


----------

